# Schwinn/whizzer Collectors & Riders



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 16, 2016)

SEE MY POST FOR SALE! http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whizzer-ready-schwinn-springfork-1946-1959.89273/
WHIZZER READY SCHWINN SPRINGFORK 1946-1959.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 23, 2016)

THIS IS THE FIRST SPRING FORK, WHIZZER READY FORK I POSTED!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2016)

REPOSTING BEFORE ARLINGTON HEIGHTS SWAP MEET ON MAY 22.
WHIZZER GUYS WELCOME TO SWAP.


----------

